# 3 important features you need in a Dash Cam: Dual Camera with WiFi & GPS



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

Three features you must have in a Dash Cam before considering buying one.

(1) Dual Dash Cam is front & Inside of the vehicle.

(2) WiFi will automatically download videos to your phone via an app from the manufacturer.

(3) GPS logs your speed date and time, which can help in case you end up getting a ticket.

I recommend buying 128GB SD card which stores a few days worth of video just in case someone makes a complaint against you a day or two later. Obviously if you're aware of an incident save it on the spot via the app.

The app allows you to keep a maximum amount of videos on the cloud. If you're aware of an incident, log into the app download the video to your phone so its saved.

Hope this information helps you

Below are some links to models that have all 3 features.

I can only vouch for the BlackView while expensive it has worked for me.

A reminder you can read the reviews on Amazon.
*BlackVue DR750S-2CH_*
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0759XDG8C/?tag=ubne0c-20

I would upgrade to a 128 SD card but for that price you might as well get the newer model
*BlackVue DR900S-2CH *
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07C37KJNY/?tag=ubne0c-20

Rexing V1P Pro
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07H4B75YL/?tag=ubne0c-20

ITRUE X9D
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076H8MC9Y/?tag=ubne0c-20

What I also like about the built in WiFi is that I can open the app and watch on the spot and save it on my phone. No need to download on a computer.


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

The down side with BlackView besides that its expensive is that you need to use their SD cards which are mighty expensive.
Although I've read somewhere you may be able to buy another co but you'll have to format it. I'm not that tech savy


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

3rd one is an external rear viewing cam I think Mike? 
#2 does not have IR Maybe the same? Better suited for external use?

Not meaning to be that guy but important to carefully look into before spending that much money, me thinks. Hope I didn't misread.

If you need to format. Really easy. Just watch a youtube "how2" vid. Really is super easy.

I use a N2 pro for dashcam. Pricey but does what you've outlined very well. Except for your second requirement. That I am aware of.


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> 3rd one is an external rear viewing cam I think Mike?
> #2 does not have IR Maybe the same? Better suited for external use?
> 
> Not meaning to be that guy but important to carefully look into before spending that much money, me thinks. Hope I didn't misread.
> ...


The latest BlackVue models stopped using IR quality is better then the original models that had IR. 
This is my 4th BlackVue in 10 years. 
3rd dash cam is an internal cam as well.

Me and YouTube video's I'll be asleep before it starts lol

If you don't care to have to download the SD card separately I guess the N2 is a good dash.

Do you download it on a computer?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

The new ones, N2 pros you don't need to download firmware, Mike. But company told me that any unsold old one that are mixed in you have to update online with a computer.

I got lucky and just popped in the 256 GB SD card and was good to go.

For my needs, almost to big a card and loop records days.


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> The new ones, N2 pros you don't need to download firmware, Mike. But company told me that any unsold old one that are mixed in you have to update online with a computer.
> 
> I got lucky and just popped in the 256 GB SD card and was good to go.
> 
> For my needs, almost to big a card and loop records days.


What if something happens don't you want to have an option to see it on the spot?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Yes. It has a small screen. I have a tablet in the car as well if needed for a larger viewing. 

But you can see it any time.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

How about the IR spread capacity on N2 pro?


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

estore009 said:


> How about the IR spread capacity on N2 pro?


Never used the N2 no idea


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

estore009 said:


> How about the IR spread capacity on N2 pro?


It has 4 IR LED Lights, Night recordings look nice.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Or just hire a videographer to ride along with you.


----------



## uber_schumacher (Jan 20, 2019)

MikeNY said:


> Three features you must have in a Dash Cam before considering buying one.
> 
> (1) Dual Dash Cam is front & Inside of the vehicle.
> 
> ...


Besides (1) i dont think option (2) is all that essential and (3) is useful in the odd case you get a speeding ticket that's unwarranted, it can be helpful. Nonetheless, those are great cams, i personally got a "no-name" brand and im satisfied so far, price was right too


----------

